# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Κοπή Πρωτοχρονιάτικης Πίτας 2023 (Κυριακή 8 Ιανουαρίου, Γυμναστήριο Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου)

## Muscleboss

Αγαπητά μέλη και φίλοι του *Bodybuilding.gr,

*Μετά από 3 χρόνια αποχής λόγω covid, σας προσκαλούμε ξανά όλους σε όμορφη εκδήλωση για την *Κοπή της πρωτοχρονιάτικης πίτας* μας, στο *Γυμναστήριο του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου, την Κυριακή 8 Ιανουαρίου στις 6μμ.*

Θα είναι χαρά μας να σας δούμε από κοντά, να συζητήσουμε την επικαιρότητα σχετικά με το αγαπημένο μας άθλημα και να δοκιμάσουμε τη βασιλόπιτα του Bodybuilding.gr

Θα σας περιμένουμε!

----------


## Polyneikos

Τέλεια.
Θα χαρούμε να δούμε παλαιούς και νέους φίλους σε μια παράδοση του site.
Ευχαριστούμε για άλλη μια φορά τον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο που μας φιλοξενεί για την κοπή της πίτας .
Παράλληλα θα κοπεί και η πίτα του Γ.Σ. Διάπλαση 
Cu there!

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Χρόνια πολλά και ευτυχισμένο το νέο έτος 
Θα χαρούμε να τα πούμε στην εκδήλωση 

Σας περιμένουμε

----------


## beefmeup

Χρονια πολλα σε ολους!
Οσοι εχουν ερθει στο παρελθον στις κοπες αυτες εχουν ζησει την ατμοσφαιρα που υπαρχει, οποτε μετα απο 3 χρονια ειναι καλη ευκαιρια να την ξαναζησουμε..οσοι δεν εχουν παραβρεθει ακομα, ειναι μια ευκαιρια να δουν απο κοντα τι εχαναν τοσα χρονια.

----------


## Polyneikos

Θα υπάρχουν 2 πίτες, με 4 φλουριά.
Όπως κάθε χρονιά, τα *X-Treme Stores,*  θα προσφέρουν στους τυχερούς που θα βρούν το φλουρί, αναμνηστικά δώρα. Τους ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Καλή και ευτυχισμένη χρονιά να έχουμε και πλησιάζει η μέρα της καθιερωμένης πλέον εκδήλωσης της κοπής της πίτας και μάλιστα με δωράκι για τους τυχερούς όπως και σε προηγούμενες εκδηλώσεις και ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ τον Σπύρο Μαραγκάκη και την αλυσίδα καταστημάτων  *X-Treme Stores*  :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Σας περιμένουμε όλους , φίλους, μέλη, αναγνώστες, για την κοπή της πίτας, σήμερα στις 18:00μ στο γυμναστήριο του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου, τον Α.Σ. Διάπλαση! :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

Πραγματοποιήθηκε την Κυριακή 8 Ιανουαρίου, η Ετήσια Κοπή Πίτας του Site/Forum Bodybuilding.gr , όπως και του Γ.Σ. Διάπλαση , στον Σύλλογο του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου . παρουσία φίλων, αθλητών, μελών, αναγνωστών σε ένα ιδιαίτερο ζεστό κλίμα!
Ευχαριστούμε όσους παρευρέθηκαν, καλή χρονιά, με  υγεία, χαρές και επιτυχίες.
Ευχαριστούμε τα X-treme Stores για τα δώρα που παρείχαν στους τυχερούς που βρήκαν τα φλουριά!
Καλή χρονιά - Keep Iron!













*
ΟΙ "ΣΥΝΗΘΕΙΣ ΥΠΟΠΤΟΙ"*












*Η ΠΑΡΑΔΟΣΙΑΚΗ ΟΜΑΔΙΚΗ  ΦΩΤΟ - ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ!*

----------


## Polyneikos

Οι 4 τυχεροί που βρήκαν τα φλουριά. Και του χρόνου!
Ευχαριστούμε τον *Κώστα Μανωλόπουλο* που παρευρέθηκε εκ μέρους των *X-Treme Stores* και έδωσαν αναμνηστικά δώρα !

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

*Κοπή Πίτας 2023 - Photogallery*

Όλες οι φωτογραφίες από την Κοπή Πίτας  στο Multimedia Gallery. 
Enjoy!

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Μετά από σχεδόν τρία χρόνια απραξίας λόγο απαγορεύσεων ξαναβρεθηκαμε στο γνωστό όμορφο και φιλόξενο χώρο το ιστορικό γυμναστήριο του θρύλου Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου για την κοπή τις πίτας μας!
Πολύ όμορφη βραδιά είχαμε την ευκαιρία να δούμε και να μιλήσουμε με φιλικά μας άτομα για το άθλημα και όχι μόνο.
Καλή χρόνια να έχουμε και να είμαστε καλά,και του χρόνου

----------


## Polyneikos

*Χρήστος Πιστόλας - Ελένη Ζαβιτσάνου : Οι 2 Pro*

Μιλώντας με τον Χρήστο και την Ελένη, ανέλυσαν τσ πλάνα τους για το 2023, όπου θα περιλαμβάνει 2-3 αγώνες για τον καθένα - πιθανόν και εκτός Ευρώπης για την Ελένη - μιας και η κατηγορία της Figure Pro, δεν θα βρίσκεται σε πολλούς Ευρωπαϊκους αγώνες.
Ο Χρήστος καθιερώνεται στην Classic Physique , κοιτάζοντας να μην υπερβεί πολύ στα κιλά και είναι κοντά σε ένα safe +10 περίπου από το αγωνιστικό βάρος.
Είπαμε και άλλα για το 2023 και τα σχέδια τους , είναι θετικοί και αισιόδοξοι!

----------


## beefmeup

ωραια ατμοσφαιρα οπως παντα, να ειμαστε καλα να τα πουμε κ του χρονου

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Σταθερή αξία αυτη η καθιερωμένη εκδήλωση στον πιο κλασικό χώρο το ιστορικο γυμναστήριο του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου που πάντα μας φιλοξενεί και τον ευχαριστούμε καθώς και όλα τα όμορφα κορίτσια της παρέας του  που συμβάλουν για την επιτυχημένη αυτη εκδήλωση με τα πλούσια εδέσματα και την όλη οργάνωση και την ομορφαίνουν με την παρουσία τους 
Εγω προσωπικα πάντα νιώθω υπέροχα οταν βρίσκομαι σ αυτόν τον ιστορικό χώρο 
και του χρόνου υγεία να έχουμε  :08. Toast:

----------


## Muscleboss

Μπράβο παιδιά, και του χρόνου! Ευχαριστούμε το Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο για την φιλοξενία, αλλά και ένα μεγάλο ευχαιρστώ σε όσους παρευρέθηκαν και μας τίμησαν με ητν παρουσία τους.  :03. Clap: 
Ελπίζω να είμαι εκεί του χρόνου και εγώ 
 :08. Toast:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Οπως παντα ζεστο κλιμα ,μας δωθηκε η ευκαιρια να τα πουμε απο κοντα με πολλους φιλους ,περασαμε θαυμασια.
Κ του Χρονου να ειμαστε ολοι καλα.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Μπράβο παιδιά, και του χρόνου! Ευχαριστούμε το Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο για την φιλοξενία, αλλά και ένα μεγάλο ευχαιρστώ σε όσους παρευρέθηκαν και μας τίμησαν με ητν παρουσία τους. 
> *Ελπίζω να είμαι εκεί του χρόνου και εγώ*


Ναι Πάνο, αναφέρθηκε η απουσία σου λόγω υποχρεώσεων, δεν έμεινε απαρατήρητη,  του χρόνου μαζί :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Σωτηρης Γκάτσης - Mens Physique Pro New Entry*

Ενθουσιασμένος ο Σωτήρης από το πρόσφατό του ταξίδι στο Las Vagas και την συμμετοχή του στο Olympia! Μας μίλησε για τους αθλητές που συνάντησε, Ronnie Coleman, Jay Cutler, σίγουρα η εμπειρία για αυτόν, μοναδική!



Αθλητής που γνωρίζω από τα πρώτα του βήματα, όταν τον είχε αναλάβει αρχικά ο Αλέξης Αλεξίου, μετέπειτα ο Σταύρος Τριουλίδης και από το 2020 ο Χρήστος Πιστόλας, είναι από τις συμπάθειές μου λόγω ιδιοσυγκρασίας.
Είχαμε κάνει μαζί ένα ταξίδι οδικώς για το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB στην Θεσσαλονίκη το 2018, όταν κέρδισε την κατηγορία του και καθόμασταν δίπλα - διπλα στο βαν. Ωραίες στιγμές!

Ένα κομμάτι πίτας, μετά από τόση προσπάθεια και δίαιτα, του άξιζε!



Με τους συναθλητές του, *Γιώργο Λεντάκη*, νικητή της κατηγορίας Classic Pgysique +1.75 στο Μr Oδύσσεια 2022 και *Αναστασία Καμπάνη*, νικήτρια στην κατηγορία Bikini Fitness, στον ίδιο διαγωνισμό που πραγματοποιήθηκε τον Σεπτέμβριο στο Novotel

----------

